
The NSA may have another leaker on its hands - ghosh
http://qz.com/230329/the-nsa-may-have-another-leaker-on-its-hands/
======
higherpurpose
> German public broadcaster Das Erste revealed yesterday the existence of a
> _previously undisclosed NSA program called XKeyscore_...

I'm not entirely sure what they mean, but we've known about it from Snowden
leaks, too:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XKeyscore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XKeyscore)

